# Modules GD and GD:: Graph for Perl 5.8.9



## xolod-ru (Jul 31, 2009)

I try to install GD module for Perl, but why there is a mistake ... 


```
perl-MCPAN-e shell 
nolock_cpan> install GD 

.... 
rm-f blib / arch / auto / GD / GD.so 
LD_RUN_PATH = "/ usr / local / lib" cc-shared -L/usr/local/lib GD.o-o blib / arch / auto / GD / GD.so -L/usr/local/lib -L/usr / local / lib -L/usr/local/lib-lgd-lgd 
chmod 755 blib / arch / auto / GD / GD.so 
cp GD.bs blib / arch / auto / GD / GD.bs 
chmod 644 blib / arch / auto / GD / GD.bs 
/ usr / bin / perl "-Iblib/arch" "-Iblib/lib" bdf_scripts/bdf2gdfont.PLS bdf_scripts/bdf2gdfont.pl 
Extracting bdf2gdfont.pl (with variable substitutions) 
cp bdf_scripts/bdf2gdfont.pl blib/script/bdf2gdfont.pl 
/ usr / bin / perl-MExtUtils:: MY-e 'MY-> fixin (shift)' - blib/script/bdf2gdfont.pl 
Manifying blib/man1/bdf2gdfont.pl.1 
Manifying blib/man3/GD:: Polyline.3 
Manifying blib/man3/GD:: Image.3 
Manifying blib/man3/GD:: Simple.3 
Manifying blib/man3/GD.3 
Manifying blib/man3/GD:: Polygon.3 
   LDS/GD-2.44.tar.gz 
   / usr / bin / make - OK 
Running make test 
PERL_DL_NONLAZY = 1 / usr / bin / perl "-MExtUtils:: Command:: MM" "-e" "test_harness (0, 'blib / lib', 'blib / arch')" t / *. t 
t / GD..........Testing using png support. 
t / GD..........FAILED test 10 
         Failed 1 / 12 tests, 91.67% okay 
t / Polyline....ok 
Failed Test Stat Wstat Total Fail List of Failed 
-------------------------------------------------- ----------------------------- 
t / GD.t 12 1 10 
Failed 1 / 2 test scripts. 1 / 13 subtests failed. 
Files = 2, Tests = 13, 1 wallclock secs (1.03 cusr + 0.19 csys = 1.22 CPU) 
Failed 1 / 2 test programs. 1 / 13 subtests failed. 
*** Error code 2 

Stop in / root/.cpan/build/GD-2.44-Boc00L. 
   LDS/GD-2.44.tar.gz 
   / usr / bin / make test - NOT OK 
/ / hint / / to see the cpan-testers results for installing this module, try: 
   reports LDS/GD-2.44.tar.gz 
Running make install 
   make test had returned bad status, won't install without force 
Failed during this command: 
  LDS/GD-2.44.tar.gz: make_test NO 

nolock_cpan>
```

Now try to install module GD:: Graph 


```
nolock_cpan> install GD:: Graph 

... 
/ BSDPAN / usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach / usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9 / usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach / usr / local / 
lib/perl5/5.8.9. / usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN / usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach / usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9 / usr / 
local / lib / perl5/5.8.9/mach / usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9.) at / root/.cpan/build/GDGraph-1.44-pQJ9i5/blib/lib/GD/Graph.pm line 38. 
# BEGIN failed - compilation aborted at / root/.cpan/build/GDGraph-1.44-pQJ9i5/blib/lib/GD/Graph.pm line 38. 
# Compilation failed in require at (eval 4) line 2. 
# BEGIN failed - compilation aborted at (eval 4) line 2. 
Can't locate object method "new" via package "GD:: Graph" at t / bugfixes.t line 8. 
# Looks like you planned 33 tests but only ran 1. 
# Looks like you failed 1 test of 1 run. 
# Looks like your test died just after 1. 
t / bugfixes....dubious 
         Test returned status 255 (wstat 65280, 0xff00) 
DIED. FAILED tests 1-33 
         Failed 33/33 tests, 0.00% okay 
t / colour......ok 
t / data........ok 
t / error.......ok 
t / use.........Can 't locate GD.pm in @ INC (@ INC contains: / root/.cpan/build/GDGraph-1.44-pQJ9i5/blib/lib / root / .cpan / build/GDGraph-
1.44-pQJ9i5/blib/arch / usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN / usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach / usr/local/lib/perl5 / site_perl/5.8.9 / 
usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach / usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9. / usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/BSDPAN / usr / local / lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/mach 
/ usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9 / usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8.9/mach / usr/local/lib/perl5/5.8 .9.) at / root/.cpan/build/GDGraph-1.44-pQJ9i5
/blib/lib/GD/Graph.pm line 38. 
BEGIN failed - compilation aborted at / root/.cpan/build/GDGraph-1.44-pQJ9i5/blib/lib/GD/Graph.pm line 38. 
Compilation failed in require at t / use.t line 7. 
BEGIN failed - compilation aborted at t / use.t line 7. 
t / use.........dubious 
         Test returned status 2 (wstat 512, 0x200) 
DIED. FAILED tests 1-10 
         Failed 10/10 tests, 0.00% okay 
Failed Test Stat Wstat Total Fail List of Failed 
-------------------------------------------------- ----------------------------- 
t / axestype.t 2 512 13 26 1-13 
t / bugfixes.t 255 65280 33 65 1-33 
t / use.t 2 512 10 20 1-10 
Failed 3 / 6 test scripts. 56/118 subtests failed. 
Files = 6, Tests = 118, 1 wallclock secs (0.90 cusr + 0.24 csys = 1.14 CPU) 
Failed 3 / 6 test programs. 56/118 subtests failed. 
*** Error code 2 

Stop in / root/.cpan/build/GDGraph-1.44-pQJ9i5. 
   BWARFIELD/GDGraph-1.44.tar.gz 
   / usr / bin / make test - NOT OK 
/ / hint / / to see the cpan-testers results for installing this module, try: 
   reports BWARFIELD/GDGraph-1.44.tar.gz 
Running make install 
   make test had returned bad status, won't install without force 
Failed during this command: 
  LDS/GD-2.44.tar.gz: make_test NO 
  MVERB/GDTextUtil-0.86.tar.gz: make_test NO 
  BWARFIELD/GDGraph-1.44.tar.gz: make_test NO 

nolock_cpan>
```


```
root # perl-v 
This is perl, v5.8.9 built for i386-freebsd-64int 
(with 1 registered patch, see perl-V for more detail)
```


```
uname-a 
FreeBSD root.xxx.xxx 6.4-RELEASE FreeBSD 6.4-RELEASE # 0: Wed Jul 29 00:41:43 MSK 2009 root@xxx.xxx.xxx: / usr / obj / usr / src / sys / MYKERNEL i386 
root #
```

Maybe those faced with the problem??? Give solutions ...


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 31, 2009)

Don't use CPAN, use ports ...

graphics/p5-GD
graphics/p5-GD-Graph


----------

